# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 02/2011



## PCGH_Marco (22. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

der Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 02/2011 startet am 3. Januar. Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab 5. Januar 2011 am Kiosk. Einige Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware 2 bis 3 Tage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware 02/2011 in diesen Thread und wählt in der Umfrage eure Lieblingsartikel aus. Die Redaktion der PC Games Hardware versucht hier, auf Fragen und Anregungen schnell zu antworten.

Zu den Umfragen:
• Welche Inhalte der Heft-DVD 02/2011 haben Ihnen gefallen?
• Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 02/2011 haben euch gefallen?


----------



## Meister_Ben (3. Januar 2011)

Nicht schlecht! Freu mich wie immer auf die neue Ausgabe. 

„Leistungsaufnahme: Takt- und Spannungsskalierung im Detail“ Hierzu habe ich etliche Excel-Mappen mit Tabellen und Diagrammen von meiner GTX460 768 gemacht und bin gespannt wie eure Ergebnisse sich mit meine decken. Glaube zwar kaum, dass ihr bis 1,212 V und 1000/2200 Mhz gegangen seid aber V-Mods kann man auch sinnvoller einsetzen (Lüfter-Steuerungs-Begrenzung).

Euer treuer Leser, Benjamin.
(Wieder toller Vergleichs-Tabellen)


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Januar 2011)

Nein, bis 1,21 Volt haben wir's nicht getrieben – aber bis 950/1.900/2.200 MHz bei etwas mehr als 1,1 Volt. Selbst da kommen schon sehr interessante Ergebnisse heraus.  Dazu gibt's natürlich auch Undervolting-Resultate.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Lan_Party (3. Januar 2011)

Ich habe mein Heft immernoch nicht bekommen. 
Bei unserem Kiosk gibt es keine PCGH Zeitschriften. 
Hoffentlich kommt die Zeitschrift morgen...


----------



## Henninges (3. Januar 2011)

sehr gelungenes heft ! hab es leider, mal wieder, "verschlungen"...bleiben noch die videos und HoMaM5... (: DANKE PCGH !


----------



## ich558 (3. Januar 2011)

Ich hätte mal eine kurze Frage zu dieser Ausgabe 
Es geht ja groß um SSDs wird da auch erleutert was man beim Einbau beachten muss, welche Bioseinstellungen man verändern und welche Voraussetzungen ein MB haben muss um die SSD voll auszunutzen?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Januar 2011)

Yep. AHCI, Kühlung & Co. werden thematisiert.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## ich558 (3. Januar 2011)

Dankeschön. Dann ist die Ausgabe genau richtig


----------



## namoet (3. Januar 2011)

habs schon durch  muss heut nicht arbeiten, die zeitschrift kam genau richtig 

und wieder interesante beiträge. ich hab da aber einen kritikpunkt: bei den bilder, die einen qualitätsunterschied verdeutlichen sollen, ist der druck derselbigen so mies, dass man keinen unterschied sieht. dann kann man die fotos gleich weglassen  geht zumndest mir so.


----------



## the456 (3. Januar 2011)

Hallo erstmal,
Habe meine PCGH heute bereits erhalten.

Im SSD artikel fraget ihr, was für Benches gewüncht werden.  Ich würd sagen, einfach möglichst praxisnah, also windows-bootzeit oder Spiele-ladezeit.  

Der 5 GByte kopirertest ist auch nicht schlecht, aber ich frage mich ob es sein kann, dass weil die daten ja von der SSD auf die SSD kopiert werden da nicht einach einige "optimierungen" angewandt werden, die in der Praxis keine vorteile bringen.
Ein vergleich und ein kurtzer überblick über SSD-Kontroller wäre auch recht interessant.

Des weiteren wünsche ich mir eine bessere Korrekturlesung, da die PCGH immer mit recht vielen Fehlern gespickt ist.  Das ist zwar meist nicht schlimm und mann kann sich ja normalerweise auch denken was gemeint ist, aber bei so manch verwirrender namensgebung von intel denk ich mir immer wieder " ist das jetzt wirklich so oder hat sich da jemand bei PCGH vertippt?"
Es wäre einfach schön einen Artikel lesen zu können und nicht immer im internet überprüfen müssen, ob dass jetzt auch wirklich stimmt.

Und bitte schreibt doch beim Einkaufsführer für CPUs bei den SB modellen unter L1 Cache µops statt Mops, es sind ja schließlich 1500 micro-ops und nicht 1.500.000 ops.


----------



## PCTom (3. Januar 2011)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Yep. AHCI, Kühlung & Co. werden thematisiert.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


  AHCI nett ab 5ten im Handel oder (Tankstellentäter  )


----------



## Own3r (4. Januar 2011)

namoet schrieb:


> ich hab da aber einen kritikpunkt: bei den bilder, die einen qualitätsunterschied verdeutlichen sollen, ist der druck derselbigen so mies, dass man keinen unterschied sieht. dann kann man die fotos gleich weglassen  geht zumndest mir so.



Ich habe auch ein paar verschwommene Bilder. Da muss nochmal nachgebessert werden in Zukunft 

Sonst schöne Ausgabe die mir besonders groß vorkommt mit schön viel Inhalt


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (4. Januar 2011)

Kommen bei den Sandy Bridge CPUs noch schnellere Modelle raus?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Januar 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Ich habe mein Heft immernoch nicht bekommen.



*sign*
Haben noch mehr Abonnenten Probleme = liegts an Post/schlechtem Wetter/..., oder sollte man als Einzelfall schon mal den Support nerven?
Ich krieg meine normalerweise Samstags, teilweise Fretiags. Dass sie Dienstag noch nicht da ist, gabs iirc noch nie.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Januar 2011)

Diesmal waren Feiertage "im Weg".

MfG,
Raff


----------



## nfsgame (4. Januar 2011)

Ich hab meins schon . 

Mal ne kleine Anregung zum Netzteiltest: Wie wäre es denn mal verschiedenen Netzteilen einem Dauertest auszusetzen (wie damals bei dem Sockel1156-Problem)? Ich habe da soeine Ahnung (aus eigener Erfahrung), das BeQuiet nicht mehr auf Platz1 landen wird....


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Januar 2011)

Du meinst 2 Wochen Volllast und dann nachsehen, ob etwas abfackelt? Hmmm ...

MfG,
Raff


----------



## nfsgame (4. Januar 2011)

Muss nicht umbedingt Volllast sein, mir sind schon bei Folding-Last mit Q6700 und 2x 9800GT mehrere 650W BQs draufgegangen . Nach drei-vier Tagen mit nem E8500 und 9800GT bricht beim selben Modell auch gerne mal die +12V-Spannung ein.


----------



## Rakyr (4. Januar 2011)

Gut, gut, aber schade dass die getesteten SSDs alle nur bis 128GB gehen, das ist viel zu klein für mich.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (4. Januar 2011)

Rakyr schrieb:


> Gut, gut, aber schade dass die getesteten SSDs alle nur bis 128GB gehen, das ist viel zu klein für mich.




Meinst Du nicht, für das System und ein paar Spiele reicht das für´s erste ?
Genau die Frage stelle ich mir auch gerade.

Aber wenn man die Preisunterschiede sieht, ist das glaube ich die "vernünftigste" Lösung zur Zeit , die grossen sind teilweise noch seeeeehr teuer.

Das neue Heft ist auf jeden Fall gekauft.

Alles was mich interessiert.

SB , SSDs, neue Grafikkarten ( passend zu meinem nächsten System ) .... und dann noch die ganzen Praxistips , auch wegen SSDs ! Freu mich drauf !!!!


Her damit ^^


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (4. Januar 2011)

Rakyr schrieb:


> Gut, gut, aber schade dass die getesteten SSDs alle nur bis 128GB gehen, das ist viel zu klein für mich.



Wie auch zum Leser weiter oben, der lieber 60-GByte-Modelle gesehen hätte (09/2010, IIRC): Irgendwo müssen wir einen Schnitt machen, damit der Vergleich nicht unfair wird.

Die Preise werden sinken und nächstes Mal sind dann vielleicht auch größere SSDs mit dabei.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (4. Januar 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Muss nicht umbedingt Volllast sein, mir sind schon bei Folding-Last mit Q6700 und 2x 9800GT mehrere 650W BQs draufgegangen . Nach drei-vier Tagen mit nem E8500 und 9800GT bricht beim selben Modell auch gerne mal die +12V-Spannung ein.



Welches Modell genau?

Marco


----------



## Mosed (4. Januar 2011)

Wieso ist es für euch negativ, dass auch PCI-E 3.0 nur 300W spezifiert? Ich finde das richtig gut. Bei CPUs ist die maximale TDP trotz ständig höheren Leistungen konstant seit ein paar Jahren. Nur bei Grafikkarten gehen die Leistungsaufnahmen nahezu mit jeder Generation immer weiter nach oben.

Wenn Amd und Nvidia selber nicht in der Lage sind, da mal ne Grenze zu setzen, muss es halt anders geregelt werden... Die sollen sich mal ein bissl anstrengen. Mehr Leistung mit mehr TDP ist ja nun nicht so die Kunst.


----------



## Rakyr (4. Januar 2011)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Meinst Du nicht, für das System und ein paar Spiele reicht das für´s erste ?
> Genau die Frage stelle ich mir auch gerade.
> 
> Aber wenn man die Preisunterschiede sieht, ist das glaube ich die "vernünftigste" Lösung zur Zeit , die grossen sind teilweise noch seeeeehr teuer.



Leider nicht... UT3 und WoW sind bei mir sowieso immer installiert und dann kommen noch andere Spiele dazu. Eine SSD will ich primär nur für Windows selbst haben, aber ich hab leider keinen Platz für mehr Platten 

Und vom preislichen her, auf Geizhals kostet eine SSD mit doppelt soviel Speicher auch ca doppelt soviel Geld. Aber fast 400€? Ich versteh schon dass die Zielgruppe dafür zu klein ist um die auch alle zu testen 
Aber schön wärs trotzdem


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Januar 2011)

Kein Platz für mehr Platten? Eine SSD kannst du einfach irgendwo reinlegen, quer hängen lassen oder an die Gehäuswand tackern – den Teilen ist es völlig egal, wo sie untergebracht werden. Einer der vielen Vorteile. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Mystik (4. Januar 2011)

PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab 5. Januar 2011 am Kiosk.



hmmm.. hab sie schon heute Vormittag beim Kiosk gesehen..


----------



## nfsgame (4. Januar 2011)

PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Welches Modell genau?
> 
> Marco


Das waren Straight Power E5, E6 und E7. Momentan läuft das E6 (dritte Austauschgerät bereits). Neuere hab ich mir aufgrund der Erfahung nichtmehr zugelegt.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (4. Januar 2011)

Rakyr schrieb:


> Eine SSD will ich primär nur für Windows selbst haben, aber ich hab leider keinen Platz für mehr Platten



Also nur für Windows 7 würd ich mir keine SSD holen. Ich erhoffe mir in Spielen auch ne starke Beschleunigung von meinem jetzigen System, wo von der alten Festplatte immer mal Daten nachgeladen werden und es dabei z.B. in Herr d. Ringe online immer zu lags kommt , obwohl ich FPS-mässig her flüssig spielen könnte. Ich weiss zwar nicht ob das stimmt , aber dafür informier ich mich ja gerade.

Mich nervt es immer wenn ich zwar 50 FPS habe , aber durch das Nachladen mal eben alles im Spiel stehen bleibt , während ich zum Beispiel gerade mit einem Reittier durch die Landschaft reite. Und nach ner Gedenksekunde ruckelt es kurz dahin , bis alles geladen ist und dann geht´s endlich wieder flüssig weiter , nur um ein stückchen weiter wieder mal von der Platte was nachzuladen.

Ich hoffe das wird mit ner neuen SSD schneller von statten gehen , als mit meiner Uraltfestplatte. Also geht´s da nicht so um die FPS , sondern eher um den flüssigen Spielablauf.

Nur für WIndows , wär´s mir zu teuer ...

Ich hoffe nur dass meine Hoffnung dahingehend stimmen , nicht dass es mit SSD genauso ruckelt ^^ 

Aber dafür hol´ ich mir ja morgen auch mal das Heft um zu schaun, was da zu SSD steht und die Tips usw. ... und überhaupt ^^

Hab zum Teil noch meine ersten Festplatten drin , von 1998 ... ich glaub das Aufrüsten lohnt dann zu SSD so langsam ^^ Da sollte man ne Verbesserung merken ^^ Am besten mit Sata-II (?)-Anschluss oder wie es heisst und dann noch n externes Massengrab mit USB 3.0 

Das wär doch was , für n neues System ...


----------



## Mosed (4. Januar 2011)

Du wirst beim arbeiten mit Windows viel mehr von der SSD merken als in den Spielen. Wenns bei dir so oft ruckelt würde ich mal behaupten, dass dein Ram zu klein ist. Wenn die 2 GB in deiner Signatur stimmen, kommt das nämlich hin. Der muss den Spieleinhalt ja in den Ram laden - ob er das von einer HDD oder SSD macht, ist ja egal, wenn ihm dabei der Ram "überläuft". (CPU und Graka sind bei dir ja auch nicht mehr ganz aktuell)


----------



## TH3.BUG (4. Januar 2011)

Wirklich mal wieder ein ausgezeichnetes Heft 

Die vorherigen Hefte konnten mich teilweise nicht so recht überzeugen, diesmal gibts aber volle Punktzahl 

Schön fände ich übrigens auch, wenn man sich mal wieder dem Thema WaKü nähern würde, so wie es bei der Einstellung der Extreme Print versprochen wurde 
Overlocking ist zwar sehr präsent, aber es soll ja auch Leute geben die nicht ihre Rechner zum Spiegeleierbraten nutzen, sondern diesen möglichst zum schweigen bringen 

Eine schöne Netzteil-Marktübersicht, möglichst mit dem bereits angesprochenen Langzeittest, würde mich auch interessieren 

mfg


----------



## emzet (5. Januar 2011)

tät ja gern mitreden, aber meine ausgabe kam (noch?) nicht.
dabei gabs die schon gestern an der tanke. 
mal sehen wie lang ich noch die finger von lassen kann .


----------



## PCGH_Marco (5. Januar 2011)

Falls ein Abonnent sein Heft heute immer noch nicht im Briefkasten hat, dann bitte eine Mail an computec@dpv.de senden. Unter Angabe der Abo-Anschrift (sofern zur Hand bitte auch die Kunden- bzw. Abo-Nummer mit angeben lassen) wird schnellstmöglich Ersatz geliefert.

Marco


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. Januar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> *sign*
> Haben noch mehr Abonnenten Probleme = liegts an Post/schlechtem Wetter/..., oder sollte man als Einzelfall schon mal den Support nerven?
> Ich krieg meine normalerweise Samstags, teilweise Fretiags. Dass sie Dienstag noch nicht da ist, gabs iirc noch nie.



Normalerweise wären die Hefte sogar noch im alten Jahr ausgeliefert worden. 2 Fails haben dafür gesorgt, dass es nicht geklappt hat. Heute sollten nach Aussage unseres Vertriebs aber alle Hefte ankommen.

31.12. wäre aber sowieso nicht so toll gewesen wegen Sandy Bridge NDA.


----------



## Lan_Party (5. Januar 2011)

Ich habe sie immer noch nicht! 
Nie wieder per Post! -.- Geh ich doch lieber zum Kiosk und lasse die mir da bestellen! -.-" Oder beim Nächstens Einkommen vllt. doch dann mal ein Abo abschließen...


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (5. Januar 2011)

TH3.BUG schrieb:


> Schön fände ich übrigens auch, wenn man sich mal wieder dem Thema WaKü nähern würde, so wie es bei der Einstellung der Extreme Print versprochen wurde
> Overlocking ist zwar sehr präsent, aber es soll ja auch Leute geben die nicht ihre Rechner zum Spiegeleierbraten nutzen, sondern diesen möglichst zum schweigen bringen


Keine Sorge, wir bereiten derzeit wieder neue Wakü-Tests vor. Seit letztem Sommer hatten wir bekanntlich einige umfangreichere Artikel, auch wenn nicht jeden Monat was zu Wakü im Heft steht.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (5. Januar 2011)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Wenns bei dir so oft ruckelt würde ich mal behaupten, dass dein Ram zu klein ist. Wenn die 2 GB in deiner Signatur stimmen, kommt das nämlich hin. Der muss den Spieleinhalt ja in den Ram laden - ob er das von einer HDD oder SSD macht, ist ja egal, wenn ihm dabei der Ram "überläuft". (CPU und Graka sind bei dir ja auch nicht mehr ganz aktuell)



Ich hab während des spielens bei besagtem Game aber noch fast 1GB Ram frei , wenn das der physikalische Speicher ist, der noch verfügbar ist , da XP ja nicht so viel frisst und ich wirklich nur das SPiel auf habe und sonst nix. Kein Virenscanner , keine FIrewall , kein Winamp gar nix. In der Taskleiste ist lediglich das Zeichen für die Lautstärke abgebildet  Ist halt n Hardcore Zock-System  Auf hardcore altem Niveau ^^

Und ich kann immer schön an der Festplatten LED sehen , dass die arbeitet , während diese Lags stattfinden. SO viel Zeit verstreicht da  Und dieses schöne geratter während dessen .... ich denke das ist dann mit der SSD auch vorbei ^^

Also der Ram ist definitiv nicht voll. Das war er immer bevor ich auf 2GB aufgerüstet habe. 1 GB reichte knapp nicht aus. Da lief er regelmässig voll.

Und wenn er den Spieleinhalt von der SSD nachlädt ist mir das bei den Zugriffszeiten wesentlich symphatischer , als von der HDD. 

Ob´s stimmt , dass das was bringt weiss ich aber erst wenn ich mein neues System , samt SSD habe und heute Abend werd´ ich mir dahingehend erstmal die Tests der Ausgabe 2/11 während der Nachtschicht durchlesen  Hab sie heute Morgen von der Tanke geholt ! Sieht gut aus, was ich beim Überfliegen alles so gesehen habe. SSDs getestet. Benches vom SB , die 570 wird unter die Lupe genommen .... passt .... tolle Ausgabe !!! Hab sogar die DVD-Version geholt.


----------



## Progs-ID (5. Januar 2011)

Mystik schrieb:


> hmmm.. hab sie schon heute Vormittag beim Kiosk gesehen..


Habe ich auch schonmal gehabt. Habe eine der letzten Ausgabe sogar schonmal Samstags vor der Veröffentlichung kaufen können. Finde ich aber auch gut. Leider muss ich für meine Ausgabe 20 Kilometer reisen, weil kein Kiosk in der Kleinstadt nebenan die PCGH mehr führt. Aaarrrggghhh. Naja, die 20 Kilometer einmal im Monat tun mir nicht weh.

Back to Topic.


----------



## TH3.BUG (5. Januar 2011)

Progs-ID schrieb:


> Leider muss ich für meine Ausgabe 20 Kilometer reisen, weil kein Kiosk in der Kleinstadt nebenan die PCGH mehr führt. Aaarrrggghhh. Naja, die 20 Kilometer einmal im Monat tun mir nicht weh.



Schon mal über ein Abo nachgedacht?
Dann gibts die Zeitung immer Samstags (zumindest bei mir)


----------



## ile (5. Januar 2011)

Ich begrüße die neuen Testmethoden hinsichtlich der Lautstärke bei den Bluray-Laufwerken, aber was ist aus den Testwerten zu der Brennqualität (Fehlerquote) geworden?!  Die waren mir schon ziemlich wichtig, schließlich nutzt mir der leiseste Brenner nichts, wenn er eine miese Brennqualität besitzt!


----------



## mycel-x (5. Januar 2011)

Moinsen,

Auf der Heft DVD/Begleitmaterial "EVGA Classified SR-2" habe ich den Netzteilbericht nochmal.
Soll heißenen Bericht übers Classified SR-2 habe ich garnicht auf meiner DVD, sondern den Netzteilbericht ein zweitesmal.
Bin ich ein Einzelfall oder hat sich bei dem Druck der DVD ein Fehler der alle DVD's betrifft eingeschlichen?

Aufklärungsbedarf?

Ansonsten gefällt mir das Heft diesmal sehr gut. Speziell der SSD Teil.

Lieben Gruß aus Hamburg,
Mycel-X


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (5. Januar 2011)

Auf der DVD befindet sich kein Bericht über das Evga SR-2 (den gibt es ja im Heft), sondern den Netzteilartikel, der eine Erklärung zum Koppeln zweier Netzteile beinhaltet, da dies den Artikelumfang gesprengt hätte.
Mag sein, dass wir auf diese Weise ein halbes redundantes MB auf der DVD haben, aber auf diese Weise ist das PDF auch für jemanden als Ergänzung zu finden, der sich nur für das SR-2 zzgl. Begleitmaterial, aber nicht für Einsteiger-Netzteile zzgl. Bonusmaterial interessiert.


----------



## Henninges (5. Januar 2011)

also auf der dvd in meinem heft, erklärt stephan wilke schön das brett und das ganze zubehör dazu...


----------



## Diezer (5. Januar 2011)

Lese grade den SB Artikel 

MfG diezer

edit: Ja habe beim lesen kritisch gefailed  Thema erledigt. Sehr gute Ausgabe.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (5. Januar 2011)

Hab mir den ersten Überblick verschafft, 
wiedermal sehr interessant .... SandyBridge/SSD´s und 50€-NT´s sind bisher meine Favoriten .....

aber eins trübt meine Begeisterung, seit Ausgabe 01/11 lässt sich der Nvidea-Treiber für Win7/64bit nicht aufspielen, vom Setup kommt immer die Meldung "Keine passende Hardware gefunden".
Naja, liegt bestimmt nicht am Heft oder der DVD, nervt aber trotzdem ....


----------



## Z28LET (6. Januar 2011)

Hab mir die Ausgabe gestern gekauft,
wieder eine sehr gute Ausgabe!
Nach dem ersten lesen gestern muss ich sagen, macht viel Spass, viele gute Themen und gute Berichte dazu. Gratulation zu dieser Ausgabe!


----------



## ile (6. Januar 2011)

Was mich auch irritiert hat: Warum fließen bei Netzteiltests die Restwelligkeitsresultate nicht in die Bewertung mit ein?! Ich finde es sehr wichtig, dass die Restwelligkeit regelmäßig getestet und gewertet wird.


----------



## Bummsbirne (6. Januar 2011)

Nach lesen von 2 Artikeln sind mir sofort Fehler aufgefallen. Irgendwie häuft sich das....naja..ihr seid ja auch nur Menschen

Aber jetzt weiss ich ja, dass eine Kerntemperatur von 82 Grad unter Core Temp für einen Core i7 2600k auf 4.8 vcore besser ist als knappe 43 Grad @ Stock

Finds auch gut, dass ein Verbrauch von 221 Watt besser ist als ein Verbrauch von 120 Watt


SIEHE SANDY BRIDGE SPECIAL AUF SEITE 21. Die oberen beiden "Kästen" bzw. Diagramme. Da ist doch was schiefgelaufen oder?? Falls nicht entschuldige ich mich hier schonmal.

*Aber, dass Herr Möllendorf es immer noch nich auf die Kette kriegt, dass ein mini Itx Board Maße von 17X17cm hat. Diesmal sinds keine 16X16 cm mehr wie in der letzten bzw. vorletzten Ausgabe...nein...jetzt sind es auf einmal 15X15 cm....SIEHE SEITE 64


Bald sind wa bei Pico und Nano ITX angelangt!*


----------



## mumble_GLL (6. Januar 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Ich habe mein Heft immernoch nicht bekommen.
> Bei unserem Kiosk gibt es keine PCGH Zeitschriften.
> Hoffentlich kommt die Zeitschrift morgen...




Bei mir ist es auch nicht besser. wenn das nächsten Monat (Ausgabe 3/11) wieder so ist werde ich mir überlegen ein Abo zu holen.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (6. Januar 2011)

Einzelheftbestellung?

PC Games Hardware DVD 02/2011 - Monatsausgaben - Heftbestellung - PCGH

Oder noch schneller: PC Games Hardware [:] pubbles - laden und lesen

Marco


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Januar 2011)

Da ich nachher noch nach Kiel fahre, werde ich mir die neue Ausgabe mal kaufen (ohne DVD versteht sich ).
Mal schauen, wie die Asugabe ist, sind ja alle so begeistert.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (6. Januar 2011)

ile schrieb:


> Was mich auch irritiert hat: Warum fließen bei Netzteiltests die Restwelligkeitsresultate nicht in die Bewertung mit ein?! Ich finde es sehr wichtig, dass die Restwelligkeit regelmäßig getestet und gewertet wird.




Wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, wusste ich bis heute Nacht ( hab in der Nachtschicht die neue Ausgabe , zumindest zur Hälfte schonmal durchgelesen ) gar nichts von Restwelligkeit ... sieht aber für mich auch wichtig aus ...

Der Test der Billig-Netzteile war auch gut ... vor allem wenn man überlegt , dass man für die meisten Single Graka-Systeme gar nicht mehr wie 500W braucht. Schon gar nicht , wenn man nicht übertaktet. Da tut´s bestimmt auch n 300-400W Netzteil , wenn man seine Komponenten dementsprechend auswählt und auf Stromverbrauch achtet.

Überhaupt die neue Ausgabe ist der Hit !!!

Die Seiten über die SSDs hab ich verschlungen ... die Tips sind klasse ...
Freu mich in diesem Zusammenhang auch schon auf mein bestelltes SOnderheft , PC selbst zusammenbauen.

Schade dass im Test erst eine SSD , am 6GB Sata hing. Das ist die Zukunft. Jedenfalls die nähere ^^ .

Selbst die Grafikkartentests über 200 €waren sehr interessant. Was aus den übertakteten älteren Modellen rauszuholen ist , echt klasse !

Da grübelt man doch wirklich , ob´s ne 570 sein muss , oder ob nicht ne 470 OC auch reichen würde .... vor allem wenn man sich die Lautstärken im Test mal genauer ansieht ! 330-350 öcken sind doch etwas viel ...
Gute 200 sind mir da wesentlich symphatischer ^^
Für die 480OC noch über 400€zu nehmen .... pfff .... geht ja gar nicht ....

Wird Zeit dass Kepler kommt ...



Aber nochmal kurz : Danke für die tolle Ausgabe ! Klasse Heft !


P.s.: Mal noch ne konstruktive Kritik : Viele Abbildungen sind total verschwommen ... da stimmt irgendwas nicht. Der Text drumherum ist scharf und dann so ein verschwommenes Bild , was einem im Auge weh tut ... Da ist Verbesserungsbedarf ! Aber sonst : Klasse Arbeit ! Werd´ mir heute Nacht den restlichen Teil des Hefts vornehmen !


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Januar 2011)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Für die 480OC noch über 400€zu nehmen .... pfff .... geht ja gar nicht ....



Nun, die Gigabyte GTX 480 SOC ist so stark übertaktet, dass sie normalerweise nur wenige Prozente hinter der GTX 580 liegt. Soo teuer ist das für die gebotene Performance gar nicht.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## ChrisMK72 (6. Januar 2011)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Soo teuer ist das für die gebotene Performance gar nicht.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff




Wenn Du meinst , dass 400€ nicht teuer sind, für eine Karte , deren Gerenation eigentlich schon abgelöst ist !?

Ich find´s teuer.

Aber teuer liegt natürlich im Auge des Betrachters und ist relativ. Wie viel % der User geben schon 400€ + für Ihre Graka aus ? Und vor allem dann noch für das "Vormodell" ^^ 

Die 580 kostet doch nur ein paar Euro mehr ... da kann man auch 450€für die 580 ausgeben ...


Preiswert wäre für mich zwischen 200 und 300 € ...  ab 350+ fängt für mich teuer an !


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (7. Januar 2011)

ppfffffffffffffff
400€ sind Viellllll hab ich net
meine definition von teuer ist 200€ ich habe mal 280€ für eine grafikkarte gezahlt,nieeeeee wieder
das maximale was ich für nee grafikkarte zahle ist 150€ mit versand vielleicht 160€ mehr nicht.
Und derzeit habe ich die zeit wiedereinmal verpasst, der nächste zeitpunkt zum einkauf einer neuen grafikkarte ist november 2011 oder noch in diesen Monat.aber ich habe wiedereinmal genau JETZT kein Geld.Danke Schicksal,da will man arbeiten und man darf es nicht.

zum heft wieder eine Sehr gute ausgabe.gefallen hat mir der Sandy bridge review und test.Den Netzteiltest,die netzteil funktionserklärung,grafikkarten test.
Internet security test
dann danke an dem nachruf wie man alte PC Spiele Perlen ans laufen bekommt.Aber einen hinweiss das man schon Bezahlte Spiele die nicht laufen wollen ,dann argumentiert das man diese neu kaufen sooll,ist was armselig.Wen es ironisch gemeint ist netter hinweis.aber ich fand ihn nicht.

Ich hätt vorschläge für das nächste Heft


----------



## ich558 (7. Januar 2011)

*SSD-Markübersicht in PC Games Hardware Print 02/2011*

Viele SSDs gibts ja in 2,5 und 3,5 Zoll. Da ist die Größe der einige Unterschied um beim Einbach variieren zu können oder?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. Januar 2011)

byaliar schrieb:


> Ich hätt vorschläge für das nächste Heft



Die wären?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (7. Januar 2011)

stehet im thread
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...-ihr-euch-fuer-die-naechste-pcgh-ausgabe.html
Ich möchte Doppelpost vermeiden


----------



## Enrico (7. Januar 2011)

Hi,

ich hab bis jetzt nur durchgeblättert und nicht wirklich was gelesen. Was mir beim Durchblättern aufgefallen ist, dass mehrere Seiten aussehen, als ob dort der Toner beim Drucken alle war. Das reicht von leichter Blässe bis zu fehlenden Diagrammen und Texten, zum Beispiel auf Seite 60, Seite 62 und auf Seite 106 ist das Diagramm nicht erkennbar. Zumindest glaub ich, dass da ein Diagramm ist...


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. Januar 2011)

Können die Leute mit den Ausgaben, bei denen es blass gedruckte oder unscharf gedruckte Stellen gibt, die betroffenen Seiten abfotografieren/einscannen und diese Bilddateien an eine E-Mail an redaktion@pcgameshardware.de anhängen? Das würde uns sehr helfen, um das Problem nachvollziehen und weitergeben zu können.


----------



## b0s (7. Januar 2011)

Zeitlich fand ich den SSD-Test optimal: Endlich einigermaßen erwschwingliche Preise für vernünftige Größen. 

Zum Test selbst hab ich allerdings einige Anmerkungen:

Bitte viel mehr praxisrelevante Tests. Klar ist es nett die maximale Übertragungsraten und die Zugriffszeiten zu wissen, aber mehr als feststellen brauch man die nicht, denn mal ehrlich: Für wieviele Prozent der Anwender sind 270 MiB/s ein entscheidendes Kriterium gegenüber 255 MiB/s Leserate? Und erst recht bei der Schreibrate?
Die Zugriffszeit ist da wenigstens noch etwas bedeutender, allerding bei den guten Modellen auch kaum voneinander Unterschiedlich - außer, dass die Intels durchweg die Nase vorne ham.

Damit zum nächsten Punkt: Warum kommt die Intel so schlecht weg? Ich hab mir kürzlich mehrere Reviews im Netz zur X25-M 120GB durchgelesen, da ich sie für eine der ausgereiftesten SSDs (gemessen am aktuellen Stand) halte. Und sie kommt i.d.R. gut bis sehr gut weg. Sie holt keine Rekorde in Übertragungsraten, aber dank niedrigster Zugriffszeiten durchweg und ordentlicher sonstiger Performance wird sie im allgemeinen als Allrounder-Platte ohne gravierende Schwächen empfohlen. Was anderes werdet ihr von ihr wohl auch nicht denken, doch im Artikel klingt es für mich, als ob ihr durchfallen lasst, dass sie die besten Zugriffszeiten hat und ne ebenbürtige Leserate zu SF-SSDs, jedoch die schlechte Schreibrate überbewertet. Seid ihr nicht selbst der Meinung, dass die Schreibrate die geringste Bedeutung für eine SSD hat? (abhängig von ihrem Einsatzzweck. Ich gehe vom Heimanwender mit zock&surf-PC aus)
An dieser Stelle möchte ich eine Frage zu den PCGH-Kopiertests stellen: Werden die Daten auf ein und derselben SSD kopiert oder von einer anderen SSD auf die zu testende?

Um damit nochmal zurück zu euren Testmethoden zu kommen: Ihr habt ja bereits angekündigt diese zu überarbeiten. Ich würde mir abgesehen von mehr Praxistests (eine Umfrage läuft oder lief ja bereits) Spieletests verschiedener Arten wünschen. Ladezeiten testet ihr bereits.
Ich fände es speziell bei open-world Spielen wie WoW, GTA, Gothic und wie sie alle heißen, wo massiv Streaming genutzt wird, interessant wie sich eine SSD auf die FPS, aber auch das Spielgefühl was Nachladen von Texturen und Content angeht auswirkt. Evtl. lässt sich das mit Frameverläufen darstellen.
Ebenfalls interessant wäre ob sich durch SSDs störende Nachladeruckler auch in Shootern vermeiden ließen. Die sind zwar oft weniger anfällig dafür, aber es stört umso mehr in einem Shooter den evtl. entscheidenden Schuss wegen eines Rucklers zu versemmeln. Stichwort minimum-FPS und Frameverlauf.


Anderes Thema: Dem Wunsch nach *Langzeittests von Netzteilen* schließe ich mich an!
Ließe sich das nicht sogar anhand des Einsatzes in Redaktions-PCs testen? Die laufen auf jedenfall viel und lange und werden mit Sicherheit auch des öfteren durch Zocken gefordert. Gutes Belastungsprofil also.
Ich war z.B. auch schon mehrfach überglücklich mit BeQuiet Testsiegern die ich eingebaut hab, doch umso miesmutiger als sich nach 3 Jahren eins verabschiedet hat und meins nach ~2,5 komische Surr-Geräusche macht...


----------



## Pagz (7. Januar 2011)

b0s schrieb:


> Anderes Thema: Dem Wunsch nach *Langzeittests von Netzteilen* schließe ich mich an!
> Ließe sich das nicht sogar anhand des Einsatzes in Redaktions-PCs testen? Die laufen auf jedenfall viel und lange und werden mit Sicherheit auch des öfteren durch Zocken gefordert. Gutes Belastungsprofil also.
> Ich war z.B. auch schon mehrfach überglücklich mit BeQuiet Testsiegern die ich eingebaut hab, doch umso miesmutiger als sich nach 3 Jahren eins verabschiedet hat und meins nach ~2,5 komische Surr-Geräusche macht...


Und wer will einen Test von einem 2 Jahre alten NT lesen?


----------



## b0s (7. Januar 2011)

Es geht darum rückblickend zu sehen ob das Gerät die Erwartungen, welche es mit guten Testnoten aufgebaut hat, erfüllen konnte. Kann es das nicht, heißt das für mich es ist ein Blender und der Hersteller hat Nachhol bedarf was langlebigkeit angeht.
Gerade ein Netzteil ist für mich eine PC-Komponente die imho mehrere PCs überdauern können soll.

Abgesehen davon ist mein etwas über 2 Jahre altes BQ Dark Power Pro 550W P7 mit 80+(quasi-Bronze) mit Sicherheit noch kein altes Eisen. Oder sind gleichgut bewertete NTs mit vergleichbarem Featureset zum gleichen Preis (Oktober 2008: ab 87 €), die 80+ Silber oder Gold bieten gang und gäbe?


----------



## kleinerSchuh (8. Januar 2011)

Ach hier kann man sich über das Heft auslassen.
Wie (fast) immer keine enttäuschenden Momente beim lesen, Kommentare ordentlich.

Heroes ist die einzige Reihe die zwei meiner Lebensabschnitts Gefährtinnen mit spielen wollten.

Werden die zwei Addons in den nächsten Zeitschriften als Beilage vorhanden sein?

Ich mache mir langsam sorgen, ob ich nicht wenigstens eine PC sucht habe. Jetzt muss ich auch noch einen ganzen Monat warten bis zur nächsten Ausgabe. Kein scherz. Wird im alter schlimmer. Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2011)

Die Ausgabe ist sehr gut, sehr informativ.
Vorallem der Bericht zu den Netzteilen fand ich gut und zu den SSDs.
Dass Sandy Bridge so an die Spitze der Charts stürmt, hätte ich nicht gedacht, das ist schon sehr interessant.
Mal sehen, wie AMD (Preissenkung)Antwort da ausfallen wird.

Jetzt hab ich da mal eine Frage.
Ihr testet Anno 1404 mit einem Spielstand. Kann man sich den Spielstand irgendwo runterladen oder könnt ihr die Savedatei zum Download anbieten?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Januar 2011)

FAQ: So bencht PCGH Spiele (How-to-Benches inside)


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2011)

100.000 Einwohner, nicht schlecht. 
Wer hat sich denn da solange für an den Rechner gesetzt?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Januar 2011)

Das Save stammt von Related Designs


----------



## mumble_GLL (8. Januar 2011)

Hallo

Ich bin von der DVD der aktuellen Ausgabe ein wenig enttäuscht. Hatte mich schon drauf gefreut endlich den 3DMark 11 nutzen zu können und merke erst NACH der Installation, das es wieder nur die Basic-Version ist, wo man nichts, aber auch ganichts an den Einstellungen ändern kann. Oder habe ich nur was übersehen?
Liebe PCGH-Redakteure, könnt ihr nicht mal mit Futuremark ´nen Deal machen, das sie euch, z.B. für die nächste Ausgabe (3/11) den 3DMark 11 ADVANCED kostenlos zur Verfügung stellen und das ihr die Advanced-Version auf die DVD der nächsten Ausgabe packt?
Ich fand das Video: PCGH-Uncut-Folge 21: Redaktion bewundert 3DMark 11 echt klasse, und dachte deshalb auch, das diese Version auf DVD ist, weil ihr in den Settings des 3DMark 11 alles um-und einstellen konntet, was ich auch gerne getan hätte. Aber wie gesagt, es war ja leider nur die Basic-Version

Danke

mfg
mumble_GLL


----------



## Hardware Opfer (8. Januar 2011)

Ich war durch Euren Grafikkarte aufpoliert Artikel natürlich angefixt nun doch endlich mal das Bios meiner 5850 zu flashen. Lief zuerst alles scheinbar auch ganz gut bis auf das die Spannung meines Modbios nicht angenommen wurde. Das Problem war ich musste die Spannung nicht in der Cpu Info 00 Tabelle, sondern im Voltage Register ändern. Danke ComputerBase Forum. Wobei in Eurem Artikel ausdrücklich steht das RBE 1.26 bei HD5000ern unproblematisch ist. So eine halbgare Anleitung hätte ich von Euch bei so einer Herzinfarkt Angelegenheit nicht erwartet.


----------



## Bastel_frea (8. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
sorry aber das spiel war mieß.
Die Spiele werden immer Schlechter, grafisch wie spielerisch.
Mehr gibt es nicht zu sagen.
MfG Moritz


----------



## nfsgame (8. Januar 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Das Save stammt von Related Designs


Mensch, jetzt hast du aber viele desillusioniert . Hättest doch sagen können das du dir Nächte um die Ohren geschlagen hast um einen möglichst perfekten Save für nen Benchmark zu bekommen .


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Januar 2011)

Naja, wir haben schon weiter gespielt ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2011)

Dazu mal eine Frage:
Wenn ihr Anno länger laufen habt (so einige Stunden), sinken dann die Frames mit der Zeit (sagen wir mal von 40 im Durchschnitt auf 35)?
Dieses Phänomen habe ich nämlich bei mir festgestellt (140.000 Einwohner).
Und ich hab keine Ahnung, wieso die Frames langsam sinken.
Lasse ich das Game über Nacht laufen und den Tag dann auch noch, hab ich am Ende nur noch 10 Frames. 
Das Game neu starten löst das Problem dann.


----------



## Soldat0815 (9. Januar 2011)

Kann es sein das dein Ram dann überläuft?


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (9. Januar 2011)

Die aktuelle Ausgabe finde ich wirklich gut gelungen..Perfekt wäre es gewesen, wenn die Mobo Hersteller ein bissel in die Füße gekommen waren und der Redaktion mehr Sandy-Boards geschickt hätten..


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Januar 2011)

Danke für's Lob.

*@ quantenslipstream*

Normal ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Kann es sein das dein Ram dann überläuft?



Hab ich alles geckeckt.
RAM ist bei 2,1GB für das Game (ist ja ein 32bit Game), sollte bei 8GB System RAM also egal sein.
Grafikspeicherauslastung ist bei rund 1000MB, was bei 1500MB RAM auch egal ist.
Prozessorauslastung ist bei 40-50%.
Keine Ahnung, wieso das einbricht, tippe mal, dass die Engine des Games die Menge an Einwohner einfach nicht mehr gebacken kriegt.



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ quantenslipstream*
> 
> Normal ...



Damit hab ich fast gerechnet, schade, hoffentlich wird der Nachfolger in der Hinsicht besser, weil weiter spielen einfach keinen Sinn mehr ergibt.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (9. Januar 2011)

Tolle Ausgabe. Die Beste seit langem.


----------



## Fix666 (9. Januar 2011)

Jepp, da kann ich nur beipflichten, sehr gute Ausgabe!
Bin gespannt auf weitere 1155er Mainboards mit gutem P/L Verhältnis.

Gibts berechtigte Hoffnung das Gigabyte seinen P67 Modellen nachträglich ein UEFI spendiert?
Ist so etwas einfach durch ein Update möglich oder geht das erst bei einer neuen Boardrevision?


----------



## Lios Nudin (9. Januar 2011)

"Special: Sandy Bridge" finde ich gut.
Bitte das "Tuning: OC und mehr" für den i5-2500K nachreichen + Leistungsgewinn des i5-2500K durch OC in *Spielen* (Kann er SMT und geringeren Cache gegenüber i7-2600K in BC2 dadurch ausgleichen?).


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. Januar 2011)

Helau,

ich finde es ja ehrlich gut, dass ihr die 02 so toll findet. Allerdings bin (nicht nur) ich verwundert, warum ausgerechnet diese Ausgabe das Prädikat "wertvoll" verdient. In unserer Wahrnehmung waren die Ausgaben davor jetzt auch nicht wirklich schlechter.

Könnt ihr vielleicht mal ein paar Beispiele dafür geben, was die 02 so besonders macht? Sind es "nur" die Themen?

Grüße aus der Redaktion!


----------



## Pokerclock (10. Januar 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Könnt ihr vielleicht mal ein paar Beispiele dafür geben, was die 02 so besonders macht? Sind es "nur" die Themen?



Eine glückliche Verkettung der Ereignisse, sag ich mal. Zumindest mich haben nahezu alle Themen angesprochen, was doch eher selten passiert. In der Regel lese ich 75% der Artikel. Bei der Ausgabe waren es ca. 90%.

In meinem Fall lag das aber eher an der vorhandenen Kaufabsicht, die mit den Artikeln einher ging, die nicht nur aus einer Marktübersicht bestanden, auch mit Wissen und Praxisthemen geglänzt haben.

Besonders hier zu nennen der SSD-Artikel (SSD für mein Notebook geplant).

Der 50 € NT-Artikel (eine Preissparte, mit der ich häufig arbeite und fremde Rechner mit ausstatte.

Der Test von Blu-Ray-LW, weil mein Rechner ein neues Laufwerk braucht.

Und natürlich der Test neuer CPU's und Grafikkarten, die einen immer interessieren.

Am Ende kann ich nur sagen, dass das Gesamtbild gestimmt hat.

Vielleicht schadet es nicht, Artikel so auszurichten, dass sie mit den Kaufabsichten der Leser zusammenpassen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Könnt ihr vielleicht mal ein paar Beispiele dafür geben, was die 02 so besonders macht? Sind es "nur" die Themen?



Ich lese die Ausgabe immer komplett (mal abgesehen von der Werbung), jeden Artikel, jeden Test, jede Darstellung, jede Tabelle.
Und diese Ausgabe war doch interessanter als die vorherigen, weil erstens die Artikel richtig gut geschrieben waren (wenn man mal von Sandy absieht, aber Marc hatte schon erklärt, dass ihr unter Zeitdruck standet und da kann ich dann darüber hinwegsehen) und der Inforamtionsgehalt einfach "höher" war als bei den vergangenen Ausgaben.

Zusammengefasst, die beste Ausgabe der letzten 6 Monate und ich hoffe, ihr könnt das Niveau halten. 

Ach ja, Druckprobleme hatte ich, im Gegensatz zu den anderen Ausgaben, dieses Mal nicht gehabt, was das Unterbewusstsein sicher beeinflusst hat.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (10. Januar 2011)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Eine glückliche Verkettung der Ereignisse, sag ich mal. Zumindest mich haben nahezu alle Themen angesprochen, was doch eher selten passiert. In der Regel lese ich 75% der Artikel. Bei der Ausgabe waren es ca. 90%....
> ...


/*sign*
Hervorzuheben von mir:
-Sandy Test (ok, bissel mehr Oc wäre ganz nett gewesen, mehr how to do @ -Sandy 2500k OC)
-Boardstest 1155
-GPU-Tests
-Grafikkarten aufpolieren
-NT
-SSD Test + SSD im "Alltag"
-Sicherheitsprogramme (btw. doof von Eset, das sie nicht in die Hufe kamen!)
Einfach ein "rundes Produkt" euer letztes Heft. Finde auch das Layout gut..Und viele Infos, gute Schreibe..

Freue mich schon auf das nächste, auch wenn ich mich noch nicht zu einem Abo aufraffen konnte..*Bindungsängste, altes Trauma...*


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. Januar 2011)

ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> Freue mich schon auf das nächste, auch wenn ich mich noch nicht zu einem Abo aufraffen konnte..*Bindungsängste, altes Trauma...*



Na komm, ich hab's auch geschafft. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2011)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Na komm, ich hab's auch geschafft.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Schwer zu sagen, ob er das ge_raff_t bekommt.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (10. Januar 2011)

Eure raffinierten Wortspiele sind ja geradezu…

*dierockschößeaufrafftundwegschleicht*


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. Januar 2011)

In einem früheren Leben war ich vermutlich eine _Giraffe._

... und nun zurück zum Thema, sonst gibt's Keule vom Meister.  Pro Tag ist es einem Lakaien normalerweise nur einmal gestattet, Spam abzusondern. Ergo: Ich finde das Heft auch toll. Vor allem die Artikel der lieben Kollegen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (10. Januar 2011)

Sicher, dass es kein Gier-Affe war?

Und Tschüß, dann seh' ich dich im Forum wohl erst in einigen Jahrzehnten wieder, Raffael, dein Spam-Kontingent hat's im Voraus dahingerafft.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (10. Januar 2011)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Na komm, ich hab's auch geschafft.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Hey, woah..*DAS* nenne ich selektive Wahrnehmung..
okay, btt...(bin ja auch erst neu hier.....-.....)


----------



## Enrico (11. Januar 2011)

Hi,

hab euch zwei gescannte Seiten per Email geschickt. Irgendwie sind die Scans besser lesbar als das Papier 




PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Und Tschüß, dann seh' ich dich im Forum wohl erst in einigen Jahrzehnten wieder, Raffael, dein Spam-Kontingent hat's im Voraus dahingerafft.


Du warst ja im Hands-On Test der Razer Black Widow recht begeistert davon. Wie siehts denn nun aus? Hast du die mal ausprobiert? Der Test im Heft ist ja sehr knapp.
Wird die normale Black Widow (ohne Ultimate) noch getestet?


Finde das aktuelle Heft toll, ist wohl die Themenauswahl und -ausarbeitung: Wieviel bringt OC bei welcher Grafikkarte? Wo in etwa ist die Grenze? 


Zum SSD Artikel: Sehr schön, nur wie siehts bei Windows XP mit TRIM aus? Oder hab ich das überlesen? 

Schade, dass es nicht mehr günstige Boards wie die Asrock Boards zum Test geschafft haben...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Januar 2011)

Unter XP gibt's kein "klassisches" TRIM.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (11. Januar 2011)

Die finale Black-Widow „tippt” sich wie das Muster, welches auf der Gamescom ausgestellt war - insofern hat sich an meiner Einschätzung nichts geändert. Ob man dafür allerdings 90 bis 120 EUR (~200 DMark, meine IBM hab ich für 10 Mark gebraucht gekauft) ausgeben will… Ich tu's jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (11. Januar 2011)

Enrico schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab euch zwei gescannte Seiten per Email geschickt. Irgendwie sind die Scans besser lesbar als das Papier


Das wird wohl am Scannen selbst liegen - die Vorlagen werden schließlich bei großer Helligkeit eingelesen und je nach Modell/Firmware/Treiberkonfig. wird auch die Lesbarkeit durch einen angepassten Kontrast erhöht.
Man sieht aber trotzdem, was du gemeint hast. Danke für die Mail!


----------



## kmf (11. Januar 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Helau,
> 
> ich finde es ja ehrlich gut, dass ihr die 02 so toll findet. Allerdings bin (nicht nur) ich verwundert, warum ausgerechnet diese Ausgabe das Prädikat "wertvoll" verdient. In unserer Wahrnehmung waren die Ausgaben davor jetzt auch nicht wirklich schlechter.
> 
> ...


Ich könnte nicht wirklich sagen, was der Grund ist. Aber aufgefallen ist mir, dass sie sich quasi wie ein "Comic verschlingen" lässt, wenn ich mal diesen Vergleich gebrauchen darf. Und ich hab derzeit überhaupt keine Kaufabsichten, sodass mich irgendwelche Themen mehr interessieren würden, als andere. 
Bei der Weihnachtsausgabe (01) hat nur eine gescheite Beigabe in Form eines ordentlichen Games gefehlt.  Ansonsten war das Heft auch ok. 

Mal sehen was die 03 so bringt ...


----------



## Gast1111 (11. Januar 2011)

Ich hab in meiner Ausgabe (mal wieder) Miserable Druckqualität, diesmal aber wirklich besonders schlimm so dass ich die Tabelle/Seite fast gar nicht lesen kann 
Appropos wenn ihr schon Werbung in eurer Zeitung macht dann nicht über fast 2 Seiten, Ja?
Da komm ich mir ein wenig verarscht vor wenn ich auf meinen "2 Bezahlten Seiten" nur ca. 5 Sätze lesen kann...
Außerdem steht im Heft dass das alte SSD Vergleichsvideo drauf ist, dazu 2 Fragen:
Warum packt ihr so ein altes Video (Was es auch bei YT gibt) da drauf?
Und warum steht es zwar im Heft aber nicht auf der DVD Verpackung?
mfg


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Januar 2011)

Kannst du uns deine Ausgabe zukommen lassen?


----------



## Gast1111 (11. Januar 2011)

Per Post?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Januar 2011)

Ja, du bekommst Ersatz. Wir würden gerne mal die Druckqualität, die du bemängelt selbst unter die Lupe nehmen.


----------



## Gast1111 (11. Januar 2011)

Ok soll ich die letzte Ausgabe (Auch mit dem selben Fehler) auch zu euch schicken?
Schickst du mir die Adresse + Betreff per PN? Und Versand geht auf euch?


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (12. Januar 2011)

was ich schade finde sind flüchtigkeitfehler wie z.b bei der sandy brigde testreihe. bzw deren oc . da ihr aber unter extremmsten zeit druck standet  
was ich persönlich seit längeren schade finde ist die qualität der dvd´s die sidn meistens fleckig und naja irgendwie verschmutzt.das is mir jetzt schon zum 3 mal in folge passiert das ich die dvd aus der pap hülle nehme und da einfach streifen und flecken drauf sind.
das problem mit der tabelle hatte ich in ausgabe 01. 

was meine nächste frage wäre in der jetztigen ausgabe macht ihr nen neues abo angebot mit einem super flower netztteil. genau auf dieses angebot habe ich gewartet. nur wenn ich zur abbo auswahl möchte kommt nur der fehler 404 .... ist nit verfügbar. könntet ihr das mal nach schaun? 

mfg Alex


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (12. Januar 2011)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> was ich schade finde sind flüchtigkeitfehler wie z.b bei der sandy brigde testreihe. bzw deren oc . da ihr aber unter extremmsten zeit druck standet
> was ich persönlich seit längeren schade finde ist die qualität der dvd´s die sidn meistens fleckig und naja irgendwie verschmutzt.das is mir jetzt schon zum 3 mal in folge passiert das ich die dvd aus der pap hülle nehme und da einfach streifen und flecken drauf sind.
> das problem mit der tabelle hatte ich in ausgabe 01.
> 
> ...



Das Abo ist noch verfügbar, zumindest für das Premium sind noch wenige Netzteile am Lager: PC Games Hardware Premium 2-Jahresabo + Super Flower Golden Green SF-600P14XE (Netzteil) - Leser werben Leser (2 Jahre) - Abo PC GAMES Hardware Premium - PCGH


----------



## Akkuschrauber (12. Januar 2011)

Artikel sind eigentlich alle gut, aber die Druckqualität hat mal wieder einen neuen Tiefpunkt erreicht.

In meinem Heft sind mehrere Seiten kaum zu lesen, vom inneren Rand nach außen nimmt die Farbe bis zu "fast-gar-nix-mehr" ab.
Hab ihr da eigentlich keine Qualitätskontrolle oder so?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Januar 2011)

Wir selbst drucken ja nicht. Ich bitte dich daher um das gleiche wie _Wa1lock_: Schicke mir dein Heft und per PN deine Adresse, dann erhältst du Ersatz und wir haben den Fehler mal live vor unseren Augen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. Januar 2011)

Akkuschrauber schrieb:


> Artikel sind eigentlich alle gut, aber die Druckqualität hat mal wieder einen neuen Tiefpunkt erreicht.
> 
> In meinem Heft sind mehrere Seiten kaum zu lesen, vom inneren Rand nach außen nimmt die Farbe bis zu "fast-gar-nix-mehr" ab.
> Hab ihr da eigentlich keine Qualitätskontrolle oder so?



Unsere Druckerei muss solche Hefte eigentlich aussortieren. Deshalb wäre es toll, wenn Du uns - wie Marc das schon sagt - Dein Heft zuschickst, damit wir einen echten "Beweis" haben.


----------



## mixxed_up (13. Januar 2011)

Mir gefällt das Heft eigentlich. 

Ich würde mir aber wünschen, dass CPUs in Zukunft generell auch mit extrem CPU lastigen Spielen wie Empire: Total War und GTA IV getestet werden, das sind Spiele, für die man sich möglicherweise erst eine neue CPU kauft. 

Außerdem hätte ich bei den LGA1155 Mainboards auch gerne die Boards von ASRock gesehen, die es mittlerweile ja auch in sich haben. Diese haben mir so ein bisschen gefehlt.


----------



## grue (13. Januar 2011)

Mir fallen ja gern mal die kleinen Sachen am Rande auf.

Zum Beispiel der Kommentar von Christian Gögelein auf Seite 56 zum Thema USB-Surfstick.

Ein Surfsticktarif mit einer Geschwindigkeit, die annähernd an DSL heranreicht, sagen wir also 14400 kBit/s, kostet monatlich ca. 30,00 €. Und er spart dabei noch 40,00 € monatlich. Da müssen die Kosten für den Festnetzanschluß aber heftig gewesen sein.

Ich könnte soviel nicht mal dann sparen, wenn ich meinen Internetanschluß komplett kündigen würde, weil ich für Telefon- und Internetflat zusammen gerade knapp 30,00 € bezahle (16000 kBit/s). Da sehe ich in einem Surfstick, obendrein mit der 5 GB-Grenze, keinen Vorteil.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (13. Januar 2011)

DSL – ohne weitere Angaben – waren mal 768 KBit/sek. Meine „mobile Flatrate” kostet 9,95 EUR im Monat und schafft in der Spitze durchaus mehr als 3,6 MBit/sek.

Da müsste ich nur 50 EUR bisherige Kosten gehabt haben und hätte problemlos 40 EUR gespart.  Also bitte: Nicht immer gleich verurteilen, ohne die Informationslage zu kennen.


----------



## PCGH_Chris (13. Januar 2011)

grue schrieb:


> Mir fallen ja gern mal die kleinen Sachen am Rande auf.
> 
> Zum Beispiel der Kommentar von Christian Gögelein auf Seite 56 zum Thema USB-Surfstick.
> 
> ...



Hi,

wo ich wohne, gibt es kaum Auswahl bei den DSL-Anbietern; von daher habe ich ein Telekom DSL-Paket mit DSL 16000 inkl. WLAN-Flatrate auf Basis eines ISDN-Anschlusses. Alles zusammen kostet pro Monat zwischen 60 und 70 Euro.

Das allein ergäbe eine große Ersparnis; hinzu kommt bei mir aber noch, dass ich im Prinzip gar kein DSL16000 brauche. DSL 6K tut es auch, die WLAN-Flatrate ist sowieso ein Witz (wo man sie braucht, gibt es keine Hotspots, Beispiel: Cebit). Im Text schreibe ich ja extra "eine kleine DSL-Leitung".

Der von mir gewählte Stick von o2 kostet 20 Euro/Monat und bietet bis zu 7,2 MBit, ist also noch etwas schneller als DSL 6K. (Edit: Dass es noch billiger geht, hat ja dankenswerterweise mein Kollege Carsten schon erwähnt )
Die Ersparnis in meinem Fall beträgt also zwischen 40 und 50 Euro im Monat, wobei ich dann aber natürlich auch kein ISDN und keinen Festnetzanschluss mehr habe - daher habe ich einen kleinen Puffer in die Rechnung eingebaut.

Es ging mir auch weniger um einen genauen Betrag als vielmehr darum, die Leute auf die rapide Entwicklung auf diesem Gebiet aufmerksam zu machen (Fritzbox-Routing, interner Speicher, etc). LTE steht ja auch schon vor der Tür und erhöht die Bandbreite noch einmal deutlich.


----------



## Gast1111 (13. Januar 2011)

@PCGH Sry heute konnte ich die Hefte noch nicht losschicken aber Morgen!


----------



## non_believer (13. Januar 2011)

Für mich war der Bericht "Spiele unter Windows 7" besonders interessant da ich 'Sacred 2 - Gold Edition' auf meinem Hauptrechner (Win7 Pro x64) nicht zum laufen bekomme. Ich habe alle vorgeschlagenen Lösungswege ausprobiert, aber leider ohne Erfolg. Wie aber im Artikel schon geschrieben funktionieren Spiele unter Umständen auf anderen Rechner und das ist in diesem Fall auch bei mir passiert.

Wie oben schon beschrieben bekomme ich das Spiel nicht zum laufen. Die Installation und das patchen auf 2.65.1.0 funktioniert ohne Probleme, doch an der Eingabe für den "Ice&Blood" Key scheitert es. Es geht zwar mit einem Tool von securom was auf der HP von securom extra angeboten wird, aber trotz allem krieg ich beim Ladebildschirm die Fehlermeldung: "Inputmanager: unable to acquire devices". Ich hab mich im Sacred Forum etwas belesen und dieses Problem scheinen einige Nutzer zu haben. Eine für mich funktionierende Lösung habe ich leider nicht gefunden. 

Ich habe das Spiel einfach mal auf meinem Notebook (Win7 Home Premium x64) installiert und siehe da: da funktioniert alles ohne Probleme: die Installation, das patchen und die Key-Aktivierung. Warum und weshalb weiß ich nicht. Der einzige Wermutstropfen ist die Auflösung von 1.366x768 weil die Schrift dermaßen klein ist das man entweder ne riesen Lupe vors Display hängt oder richtig nah dran sitzt. Um trotzdem einigermaßen angenehm spielen zu können klemme ich das Notebook an meinen 22" Monitor. 

Ach ja, was etvl. noch anzumerken ist: trotz Patch wird mir unter der Win Systemsteuerung und von anderen Programmen (CCleaner, TuneUp) immer noch Version 2.64.0.0 angezeigt. Das ist auf Rechner und Notebook so. Eine weitere Installation des Patch 2.65.1.0 ist nicht möglich da wiederholt die Meldung "Sie haben bereits den aktuellen Patch" erscheint.


----------



## grue (14. Januar 2011)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> DSL – ohne weitere Angaben – waren mal 768 KBit/sek.


 
Das ist aber verdammt lange her. Manche Leser hier konnten da mal grade über die Tischkante gucken.  Wir reden hier über das Jahr 2011 und da erwartet man von DSL ein bischen mehr.



> Da müsste ich nur 50 EUR bisherige Kosten gehabt haben und hätte problemlos 40 EUR gespart.  Also bitte: Nicht immer gleich verurteilen, ohne die Informationslage zu kennen.


 
Mein Beitrag sollte keine Verurteilung sein. Wenn das so rübergekommen ist, bitte ich um Entschuldigung.

Ich habe mich nur darüber gewundert.

Hinzu kommt, das zahlreiche Diskussionen hier im Forum, Bereich Internet und Netzwerk, zeigen, daß viele User nicht wirklich glücklich mit diesen Surfsticks sind und das eher als Notlösung betrachten, was vor allem an dem 5GB-Limit liegt.

Und was ist eine WLAN-Flatrate?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (14. Januar 2011)

grue schrieb:


> Das ist aber verdammt lange her. Manche Leser hier konnten da mal grade über die Tischkante gucken.  Wir reden hier über das Jahr 2011 und da erwartet man von DSL ein bischen mehr.



Klar, das ist dann aber „DSL16000” oder VDSL.


----------



## ile (14. Januar 2011)

@ PCGH_Raff:

Ich hätte mal eine Frage an dich: Du hattast in deinem Kommentar im Grafikkartenbereich gesagt, dass du dir einen Benq XL2410T gekauft hast. Da mich dieses Gerät auch ziemlich interessiert, aber in eurem Test bei der Corona-Bildung etwas geschwächelt hat, mal die Frage nach deinem subjektiven Praxis-Eindruck: 

Wie findest du den Monitor insgesamt? 
Inwieweit fällt die Corona-Bildung in der Praxis auf?
Hat er irgendwelche anderen Nachteile?
Würdest du ihn weiter empfehlen?

Danke,
ile.


----------



## PCGH_Chris (14. Januar 2011)

grue schrieb:


> Und was ist eine WLAN-Flatrate?



Gabs mal bei der Telekom. Man kann dann für einen fixen Betrag an allen T-Mobile-Hotspots unbegrenzt surfen. Angeblich gibt es mehr als 10.000, aber ich habe nie einen gefunden, wenn ich einen gebraucht hätte. 

Deshalb ein weiterer Pluspunkt für den Stick - kein nerviges Suchen nach WLANs mehr, kein Rumärgern mit der WLAN-Signalstärke, Disconnects, etc.


----------



## Gast1111 (14. Januar 2011)

@PCGH Die beiden Hefte (02/2011 und 12/2010) sind heute rausgegangen, ihr solltet euch die Region um Seite 50 ankucken (+-10 Seiten) da ist es am schlimmsten.
mfg


----------



## non_believer (14. Januar 2011)

grue schrieb:


> Das ist aber verdammt lange her. Manche Leser hier konnten da mal grade über die Tischkante gucken.  Wir reden hier über das Jahr 2011 und da erwartet man von DSL ein bischen mehr.



Auch im Jahre 2011 gibt es immer noch Leute die 386 KBit/sek. auskommen müssen. Dazu gehöre ich zum Beispiel und die Telekom verspricht mir seit 5 Jahren eine 3000er Leitung. Passiert ist natürlich nichts.


----------



## UTDARKCTF (20. Januar 2011)

*Suche PDF auf der 2/11 DVD*

Hi , irgendwie kann ich das auf dem Cover abgebildete Sonderheft über Digitale Fotografie nicht finden . Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen wo das zu finden ist !?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche PDF auf der 2/11 DVD*

D:\DVD\0211\_Seite 2\03 Specials\PCGH-Archiv\PCGH-Archiv Sonderhefte\2002 - 2005\2003\PCGH_Sohe_04_2003_Fotografie.pdf

Ansonsten bitte bei Defekt die DVD umtauschen, die Anleitung findest du auf der Single-Cover genannten Papphülle im Heft.


----------



## grue (20. Januar 2011)

non_believer schrieb:


> Auch im Jahre 2011 gibt es immer noch Leute die 386 KBit/sek. auskommen müssen. Dazu gehöre ich zum Beispiel und die Telekom verspricht mir seit 5 Jahren eine 3000er Leitung. Passiert ist natürlich nichts.


 
In dem Fall stellt so ein Surfstick allerdings eine echte Verbesserung dar.

Ich mache drei Kreuze, daß ich in einer Großstadt wohne. Zwar bricht zu den Hauptnutzungszeiten die Bandbreite regelmäßig ein, so daß von den "bis zu 16000" nur noch 3000 oder 4000 übrig sind, aber damit kann ich leben.


----------



## Gast1111 (20. Januar 2011)

@PCGH bzw. Marc die Ausgaben von dir sind immer noch nicht bei mir


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. Januar 2011)

Die kommen, keine Sorge. Derzeit ist Heftabgabe und einige Leute krank


----------



## Gast1111 (20. Januar 2011)

Alles klar Danke. An die die Krank sind gute Besserung. Aber eine Frage was hat Heftabgabe mit meinen Ausgaben zu tun


----------



## PCGH_Raff (20. Januar 2011)

Jau, bitte etwas Nachsicht. Viele von uns schieben Halbnachtschichten, um euch erneut eine fette Ausgabe zu präsentieren. Ich bin erst vor ein paar Minuten heimgekommen, immer noch nicht durch ... und poste schon wieder hier. 



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Alles klar Danke. An die die Krank sind gute  Besserung. Aber eine Frage was hat Heftabgabe mit meinen Ausgaben zu tun



Dass keiner Zeit hat, sich darum zu kümmern. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2011)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Jau, bitte etwas Nachsicht. Viele von uns schieben Halbnachtschichten, um euch erneut eine fette Ausgabe zu präsentieren. Ich bin erst vor ein paar Minuten heimgekommen, immer noch nicht durch ... und poste schon wieder hier.


 
Das ist doch ein erfülltes Leben. 
Die Familie lenkt nur vom Wesentlichen ab.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (20. Januar 2011)

Naja, mein Weibchen ist davon wenig begeistert, aber was muss das muss. Abgabe eben. Artikel werden nur gut und ausreichend "nerdig", wenn man sie nicht 08/15 abhandelt. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Own3r (20. Januar 2011)

Wann ist denn die Abgabe? Müsste ja bald sein, denn die nächste Ausgabe kommt bald !


----------



## PCGH_Raff (20. Januar 2011)

Morgen ist das Finale.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. Januar 2011)

Und dann Druck etc. und ab dem 28/29 dürften die ersten dann das Heft haben.


----------



## non_believer (21. Januar 2011)

grue schrieb:


> In dem Fall stellt so ein Surfstick allerdings eine echte Verbesserung dar.



Da ich dieses Jahr evtl. noch umziehe, macht ein Wechsel zum jetzihgen Zeitpunkt nicht wirklich viel Sinn. 



grue schrieb:


> ....so daß von den "bis zu 16000" nur noch 3000 oder 4000 übrig sind, aber damit kann ich leben.



Ich würde 187 Kreuze machen wenn ich wenigstens 1 Woche mal so eine Bandbreite hätte und z.B. für den neuesten Geforce Treiber keine 68 Minuten zum Download bräuchte. 

@ Topic: Bin auf die neue Ausgabe gespannt. Geht es mit dem "Spiele unter Windows 7" Artikel weiter? Ich glaube mich erinnern zu können das es einen 2. Artikel dazu geben sollte.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. Januar 2011)

Jupp, Teil 2 ist iirc drin.


----------



## Norisk699 (28. Januar 2011)

Wollte hier nur schnell mein Feedback zur 02/11 geben.

Sehr gute Ausgabe, der sehr ausführliche Sandy Bridge Beitrag hat mir mit am besten gefallen.

Ein extra "Danke" erhaltet Ihr für den Beitrag mit dem "Grafikkartenbios flashen".

Bisher habe ich meine Grakas immer nur mit Tools getaktet und sonstige Einstellungen vorgenommen. Mit meiner "neuen" GTX 460er habe ich jetzt erstmals die Methode "Biosflash" probiert.
Habe das erfolgreich mit meiner GTX 460 gemacht und bin sehr froh, dass ich nun endlich auf diverse OC-Tools verzichten kann und die Grafikkarte wie ab Werk den Takt übernimmt.
Noch dazu kommt dass meine Gigabyte 460 OC scheinbar ein recht gutes Potential hatte und mit einer Spannungssenkung auf 0,98 Volt immer noch 820 Chiptakt möglich waren bzw. sind. Also habt ihr mir auch beim dauerhaften stromsparen geholfen 
Mit dem vorgestellten Programm (und anderen...habe ein bisschen rumprobiert) konnte man des weiteren echt sehr schön die verschiedenen P-States einstellen und so konnte ich endlich (danke danke danke!!!) (über Umwege) das Problem des übertrieben erhöhten Takts bei Multimonitorbetrieb im Leerlauf lösen.


----------



## sfc (29. Januar 2011)

Gerade durch die 3/11 geblättert und gesehen, dass ihr F-Secure dabei habt. Da ist mir wieder eingefallen, dass ich euch eigentlich noch fragen wollte, warum im Vergleich in Ausgabe 02/11 der Antivirenpakete Gdata Internet Security 2011 nicht dabei war. Das ist doch vielgerühmt und in Deutschland weit verbreitet soweit ich weiß. Fand ich ein bisschen schade. Ansonsten wie immer eine super Ausgabe!


----------



## PCGH_Marco (31. Januar 2011)

sfc schrieb:


> Gerade durch die 3/11 geblättert und gesehen, dass ihr F-Secure dabei habt. Da ist mir wieder eingefallen, dass ich euch eigentlich noch fragen wollte, warum im Vergleich in Ausgabe 02/11 der Antivirenpakete Gdata Internet Security 2011 nicht dabei war. Das ist doch vielgerühmt und in Deutschland weit verbreitet soweit ich weiß. Fand ich ein bisschen schade. Ansonsten wie immer eine super Ausgabe!



Zitat aus der 02/2011: _Schade ist, dass G-Data Internet Security 2011 und Eset Smart Security 4 aus produktionstechnischen Gründen in diesem Test fehlen._

Wir holen es nach.

Marco


----------



## ManiacMK (4. Februar 2011)

So, habs dann mit ein paar Tagen Verspätung auch endlich geschafft, die 02/2011 durchzuarbeiten (die 03 liegt schon seit Mittwoch bereit u wartet).
Nur ganz kurz:
+Fette Ausgabe; Sandy Bridge, alle Artikel der Grafikkartenabteilung, SSD Testbericht u Kaufberatung Notebooks waren für mich die besten u nützlichsten Artikel
+der Netzteilvergleich um 50€; deshalb gesondert, weil:
+Super Praxisartikel über Restwelligkeit!

Ich bin mir nicht zu 100% sicher, glaube aber, durch dieses Phänomen damals (anno 2004) meinen kompletten Rechner (Stück für Stück) verloren zu haben. Auf jeden Fall würde ich es begrüßen, wenn ihr zukünftig bei jedem Netzteiltest eine "Ripple + Noise" Messung durchführen würdet.

Gab es btw eigentlich noch Antworten der beiden anderen angeschriebenen Mainboard Hersteller (Asus u MSI)?

Wie gesagt, sehr geile Ausgabe sonst, bin gespannt, ob die neue das Niveau halten kann


----------



## lonley29 (4. Februar 2011)

Was mir an der aktuellen Print-Ausgabe aufgefallen und negativ aufgestoßen ist, ist die wiederholt sehr schlechte Druckqualität. Der Artikel "Rossis Restkiste auf der letzten Seite ist schlicht und einfach unlesbar.
Wenn ich schon 5,30 Euro für eine Zeitschrift ausgebe( für Nostalgiker über 10 DM) , sollte die Druckqualität bedeutend besser sein!!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. Februar 2011)

Da du von wiederholt sprichst: Schicke mir bitte die Ausgabe mit der sehr schlechten Druckqualität bei "Rossis Restkiste" zu und am besten noch eine 2te Ausgabe mit sehr schlechter Druckqualität. Du erhältst Ersatz und ein Dankeschön. Weiteres bei Interesse per PM.


----------



## Meraton (9. Februar 2011)

Fand die AUsgabe sehr gelungen nur der Alte SPiele unter W7 Artikel fiel etwas kurz aus. Für Baldurs Gate z.B. gibts schon User Mods die BG 1 mit höherer Auflösung zulassen  und Bugs fixen etc ohne das MACT zu nutzen zu müssen


----------

